# Travel Destinations > South America >  Mexico City to Rio overland!!

## Travel4

Me and my flatmate are planning a trip from Mexcio City to Rio in Brazil. We have our flights out there on 16th September and a flexible flight back booked from Rio on 24th Feb. Other than this we have no plans. Want to get as much information as possible from people that may have done something similar. 

What route did you take? 

Did you do the whole trip by bus or get any internal flights?

Is this a relaistic time frame for the distance we have to travel?

How much did you budget/spend?


How good was your spanish?

Do you meet many poeple doing similar routes and journeys?


I am trying to decide which coutries to do and how to manage certain boarders. Has anyone done this trip including Venezuela and if so what route did they take? 

If anyone had any advice or information I would be really interested ot have a chat with you.

Cheers!

----------


## sukamin123

There are many websites for you to find the ones you need to visit, but you should visit this website. I think you won't be disappointed. driving directions

----------

